# Hot Water Bottles in Early pregnancy



## najjer (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya

I have endometriosis and am currenlty 9+2 weeks pregnant.  the endo pain seems to be alot better since being pregnant (  )but I still have days were I get really bad pains in my ovary regions/abdomen.  I used to use a hotwater bottle and tramadol to get over this but now cam taking paracetamol only which has very little effect.  Is it safe to use a hotwater bottle or not   

Many thanks

Nikki


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

As long as it is warm opposed to hot it should be fine

Jan


----------

